# 2013 schedules



## JF1 (Mar 25, 2008)

I think we should put up a "sticky" of 2013 schedules on the top as they start to come out. I know ombtt has their schedule posted, as does up the bfl and we series. Would be nice to have them up top for all to see. It can be updated as others post theirs.... Just a suggestion


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Net (Apr 10, 2004)

Just my opinion, but I've seen other sites try to do that and the info ends up getting stale & out of date. I always found it easier to just bookmark the circuits that interest me and keep them in a favorites folder.


----------



## Marshall (Apr 11, 2004)

Just go to www.ohiobassblog.com and all the schedules will be posted as they are confirmed as with most results.


----------



## alumking (Feb 27, 2006)

OMBTT has had to change 3 dates due to the BFL dates just being released. Go to www.ombtt.com for those new dates. We go to Ohio Bass Blog to get dates of 2013 events and Ohio Bass Angler is another outlet. Only problem is that many of these venues do not get their dates out early.


Thanks, jami


----------



## Phil Carver (Apr 5, 2004)

We here at Team Bass Xtreme also have our 2013 schedules out for all of our Ohio divisions as well. Please visit us at www.teambassxtreme.com


----------



## fishingredhawk (Apr 14, 2004)

Hey guys, I've just posted the 2013 Ohio Bass Tournament Schedules on Ohio Bass Blog. I will be updating these on a regular basis: 

Circuit schedules can be viewed at: www.ohiobassblog.com/circuit-schedules/

Open tournaments can be viewed at: www.ohiobassblog.com/2013-open-tournaments/

Weeknight events can be viewed at: www.ohiobassblog.com/weeknight-tournaments/

Tournament results will be posted at: www.ohiobassblog.com/results/


----------

